# Wiedereinstieg - Call of Duty 2 und 4 Modern Warfare läuft unter Win10 nicht mehr



## Icuk73 (17. Dezember 2017)

*Wiedereinstieg - Call of Duty 2 und 4 Modern Warfare läuft unter Win10 nicht mehr*

Hallo,

ich hab lange Pause gemacht und mir kürzlich einen neuen PC gebaut:

- ASUS Prime X370
- Ryzen 7 1700x
- 16 GB Ram
- Palit GTX 1060 Superjetstream
- nunmehr Windows 10 Pro (vorher Windows 7)

 Heute hab ich versucht Call of Duty 2 und 4 zu installieren. Leider geht es nicht DVD-Laufwerk läuft ewig und es tut sich nichts.

Kriegt man die Spiele wieder zum laufen? Wenn ja, wie?

Vielen Dank.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2017)

Sind denn alle Treiber fürs Mainboard aktuell? Hast du nen Virenscanner an? Wenn ja: mal abschalten. 

Du könnest auch mal beim Windows-Explorer das DVD-Laufwerk "öffnen", die Setup-Datei suchen und per Rechtsklick schauen, ob du sie als AdmIn starten kannst oder Kompatibilitätsmodi einstellen kannst.


----------



## Icuk73 (17. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

das mit dem Kompatibilitätsmodus hab ich probiert. Leider erfolglos.

Danke. Dachte es gibt vielleicht noch einen Trick.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Icuk73 (17. Dezember 2017)

Welche älteren Call of Duty-Games laufen denn definitiv Unter Windows 10?


----------



## fud1974 (18. Dezember 2017)

Hmm.. überrascht mich, ich hab Modern Warfare definitiv noch unter Win10 gespielt... allerdings die Steam Version und nicht vom Datenträger. Und nicht der letzte Stand von Win10, aber trotzdem, bei mir ging das  zumindest einwandfrei.

Könnte natürlich irgendeine Copy Protection sein auf der Disc die unter Win10 nicht mehr will.. nur mal so ein Gedanke?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2017)

Ich glaube eher nicht dass es allein an Win7/10 liegt. Was du aber mal schauen kannst: manche alten SPiele kannst du bei Steam mit dem alten Code Deiner Bibliothek zufügen - vlt geht es ja bei Dir? Steam wiederum hat oft Versionen, die für Win10 nochmal gepatcht wurden.


----------

